#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة المناقشات >  مسابقة أفضل رد يومى لقاعة المناقشات فى رمضان

## اليمامة

*أعزائى أبناء مصر الكرام* :36 3 15: *
*
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
كل عام وأنتم بألف خير وسعادة وصحة إن شاء الله
ورمضان كريم علينا جميعاً
أدعو الله أن يتقبل منا صالح الأعمال والأقوال بحوله وقوته..
وبعد..،
تمشياً مع أهداف قاعة المناقشات وتحقيقاً لأغراضها فى تدعيم جو المنافسة المحمودة وإثراء عقولنا بكل ما هو مفيد وراق..كذلك خلق حالة من النشاط والتقارب وخاصة فى هذه الأجواء الرمضانية المباركة التى نأمل من الله عز وجل أن تقوى من أواصر الألفة والأخوة فيما بيننا ..
يسعدنا ويشرفنا نحن أسرة قاعة المناقشات أن نعلن عن مسابقة " أفضل رد يومى رمضانى لقاعة المناقشات.."..على غرار أفضل موضوع ومشاركة شهرية ولكن مع الفارق هنا وهو أن الرد المختار سيكون بشكل يومى أن شاء الله..

سوف نتخير يومياً وخلال أيام الشهر الكريم أفضل رد تم فى القاعة وسيتم الإعلان عنه يومياً أولاً بأول فى هذا الموضوع..والجوائز عبارة عن كروت شحن للثلاث الأوائل الفائزين بأكبر نسبة ردود قد نالت الإستحقاق وهذا سيتم فى نهاية الشهر الكريم إن شاء الله..بالإضافة إلى مفاجآت أخرى ..
أتمنى أن يجد الموضوع قبولا لديكم ..ويحقق الهدف المرجو منه أن شاء الله..

مع أطيب تمنياتى للجميع..وتحيات أسرة قاعة المناقشات
*
*أحمد ناصر
عزالدين
جيهان محمد على 
اليمامة

*

----------


## قلب مصر

فكرة جميلة يا بمامة المنتدى الرائعة
وأكيد حتكون حافز للكثيرين أنهم يشتركوا في القاعة بردود ثرية وقيمة
وكل أبناء مصر في نهاية الشهر حيكونوا فائزين بهذا الثراء والتنوع الفكري
كل سنة وانتم جميعا طيبين
 :f2:

----------


## طائر الشرق

> فكرة جميلة يا بمامة المنتدى الرائعة
> وأكيد حتكون حافز للكثيرين أنهم يشتركوا في القاعة بردود ثرية وقيمة
> وكل أبناء مصر في نهاية الشهر حيكونوا فائزين بهذا الثراء والتنوع الفكري
> كل سنة وانتم جميعا طيبين


اهم حاجة الكارت ابو مية يا ام يوسف :8 5 12: 
يعنى تلتمية الف ساغ فى الشهر

ساغ ينطح ساغ
 :36 8 6:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

كل الشكر لك يا يمامة على مجهوداتك الوفيرة
وشكرا لأم يوسف ولهيثم على التشجيع والشد من الأزر
وأتمنى أن يتبارى رواد القاعة بنشاط وهمة من أجل إثراء القاعة والفوز بالجوائز المقدمة

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

فكره رائعه يمامه ..
تخلق افاقا جديده للتميز والابداع داخل منتدانا ...

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> *
> 
> أعزائى أبناء مصر الكرام**
> *
> *
> مع أطيب تمنياتى للجميع..وتحيات أسرة قاعة المناقشات
> *
> *أحمد ناصر
> عزالدين
> ...


 :36 2 44: أعزائى أسرة قاعة المناقشات
لى عتاب كبير على تسمية أنفسكم أسرة قاعة المناقشات وإحنا الأعضاء مثلا مثلا أطفال شوارع قاعة المناقشات أكيد الغلط ده مش مقصود وكالعادة مكناش نقصد إحنا كلنا أسرة واحدة فى قاعة المناقشات.

وأما بعد 

بصفتى من كبار أطفال شوارع قاعة المناقشات دعونى أقترح من القاعدة أى من على رصيف الشعب لماذا لا تسمحوا لنا  أطفال شوارع قاعة المناقشات  بأن نرشح أحسن الردود المشاركة وعليكم أنتم أسرة قاعة المناقشات بأن تختاروا الأحسن من المشاركات المرشحة منكم كأسرة  والمرشحة منا كأطفال الشوارع 



وإليكم المشاركة التى أرشحها وهى مشاركة العضو الجديد  soul eater وهو الطالب اليمنى والذى يدرس فى السعودية وشاهدوها وأحكموا بأنفسكم

* لو أنت مش قادر تمنع الدروس الخصوصية طب قاعد تعمل إييه*


 

مع تحيات

أكبر طفل من أطفال شوارع قاعة المناقشات 
 :36 7 2:

----------


## اليمامة

*أستاذنا العزيز / الدكتور جمال
كل سنة وحضرتك طيب..وماشاء الله عليك..فى رمضان أكثر حيوية ونشاط..
احنا أسرة واحدة كلنا يا دكتور جمال..وماكنش المقصود أبداً التحليل اللى موش جذرى المرة دى..ههههههه..رمضان كريم بقى يا دكتور
مطلب حضرتك والله معقول بس جارى دراسته وموافاتكم بالنتيجة إن شاء الله انهاردة
ولغاية ما هانقرر هانمشى زى ماحنا مقررين..
أفضل رد هنختاره ومفيش مانع كل عضو يدخل على الساعة 10 أو 11 مساء يعلن عن أفضل رد من وجهة نظره وبالتأكيد فى كل الأحوال سوف يتم احترام وجهة نظر وآراء الجميع ووضعها فى الحسبان والعمل بها كمان بحكم الأغلبية..
بس المهم كل عضو مايدخلش يختار رده هو...ههههههه
احنا عايزين إيثار وخاصة فى رمضان..
والمهم كمان يا دكتور جمال اننا نلاقى مجموعة من الردود ...وردود كمان تكون بمزاج..
تمنياتى للجميع بالتوفيق
مع تحيات أسرة قاعة المناقشات
جميع الأعضاء أولاً بقيادة الدكتور جمال الشربينى
وهنا بقى تحت الأعضاء
أحمد ناصر
عز الدين
جيهان محمد على
اليمامة
تمام يا فندم؟*

----------


## اليمامة

> فكره رائعه يمامه ..
> تخلق افاقا جديده للتميز والابداع داخل منتدانا ...


* 
أخى الكريم / محمد حسين
أهلا بك فى المسابقة
منورها
والحمدلله انها نالت رضاك ..وأتمنى أنها تحقق المرجو منها كما قلت فى مداخلتك..
عايزين بقى نشوف ردودك القوية والحلوة يا محمد
وكل سنة وانت طيب*

----------


## اليمامة

> كل الشكر لك يا يمامة على مجهوداتك الوفيرة
> وشكرا لأم يوسف ولهيثم على التشجيع والشد من الأزر
> وأتمنى أن يتبارى رواد القاعة بنشاط وهمة من أجل إثراء القاعة والفوز بالجوائز المقدمة


* 
أهلاً أحمد
 الشكر موصول لك على تشجيعك ومؤازرتك..
أتمنى أنا الأخرى أن نرى منافسة جميلة وهمة عالية ونشاط فى هذا الشهر الكريم إن شاء الله
مع التوفيق للجميع*

----------


## اليمامة

> اهم حاجة الكارت ابو مية يا ام يوسف
> يعنى تلتمية الف ساغ فى الشهر
> 
> ساغ ينطح ساغ


*أهلاً يا هيثم
كل سنة وانت طيب
إن شاء الله الجوايز المادية والمعنوية تعجبك
بس انت خليك معانا ومشارك إن شاء الله
تحياتى..*

----------


## اليمامة

أعزائى رواد القاعة الكرام
أعتذر عن التأخير ..ولكنها ظروف السيرفر كما تعلمون
وبدءاً من الغد إن شاء الله سنستكمل المسابقة
مع خالص تحياتى.. :f2:

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

:f2: 
حمدالله على السلامة

----------


## اليمامة

الله يسلمك يا دكتور جمال
شكراً جزيلاً  :f:

----------


## اليمامة

آخر نتيجة  للمتسابقين..

طائر الشرق 4

دكتور جمال 3

داوداو ........2

حمادو .......2

سويل إيتر ...1

قلب مصر1

ابن البلد 1 

محمد حسين 1

روفيدا 1

 :f2:   :f2:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

السلام على اهل القاعة الكرام 
حقا افتقدكم كثيرا واتمنى ان نعاود نشاطنا وتفاعلنا جميعا داخل القاعة ونثريها بمواضيع هادفة ومشاركات قوية بإذن الله
بمشيئة الله سأقوم مع أختى العزيزة ندى بمتابعة الردود للإنتقاء منها وتمنياتى بالتوفيق للجميع ان شاء الله
تحياتى

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

أبلة جيهان 
رجعت يا ولاد ويا بنات  غنوا معايا 
روحتى وجيتى بالسلامة
يا
أبلة جيهان

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> أبلة جيهان 
> رجعت يا ولاد ويا بنات غنوا معايا 
> روحتى وجيتى بالسلامة
> يا
> أبلة جيهان


الله يسلمك يا دكتور جمال 
اشكرك جدا على الترحيب الجميل والاغنية كمان 
كل سنة وحضرتك طيب وفى أفضل حال يارب
تحياتى

----------


## اليمامة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
أجدد التحية معكم جميعاً متمنية من الله عز وجل أن تكونوا فى أحسن حال
ويسعدنى أن أعلن عن الرد الفائز عن يوم أمس..والحقيقة أنه كان رد مميز ..اتسم بالموضوعية ولذا إستحق الفوز..
وأود أن أنوه أنه كانت هناك مجموعة أخرى من الردود المميزة..الأمر الذى أسعدنا ...وكان الإنتقاء من بينهم ليس أمراً يسيراً تماماً..فكل الشكر على كل المداخلات الثرية التى شهدتها القاعة يوم أمس
ألف مبروك يا حمادو على فوز ردك فى موضوع الأخ الفاضل محمد حسين "ليس دفاعاً عن حسن البنا"..ونتمنى لك دوام التفوق وأن نرى لك دائماً فى القاعة مشاركات ثرية من تلك النوعية المميزة.. :f2: 




> ازيك يا محمد
> 
> هو بس رد سريع علشان للاسف الوقت مش ساعفنى
> اولا انا لا ضد ولا مع الأخوان, وماشفتش المسلسل ولا تقريبا هايقدر لى انى اشوفه
> ثانيا فيلم احكي يا شهرزاد اتحكي لى مرة وشفته اكتر من مرة ومش شايف فيه اي شئ غير طبيعي, يمكن تقولوا لي ايه اللى في الفيلم مسئ؟
> 
> ثالثا عندي كتاب الاسلام لسعيد حوى, فرق فيه بين شيئين فى منتهى الخطورة, قال ان الدنيا دارين وهما دار اسلام...............ودار الحرب يا محمد.
> سعيد حوى رحمة الله عليه من حملة شعلة الإخوان المسلمين.
> 
> ...

----------


## اليمامة

آخر نتيجة للمتسابقين..

طائر الشرق 4

دكتور جمال 3

حمادو .......3

داوداو ........2

سويل إيتر ...1

قلب مصر1

ابن البلد 1

محمد حسين 1

روفيدا 1

----------


## جيهان محمد على

السلام عليكم 

للاسف لم يفز معنا اى رد فى القاعة بالأمس ولذا تبقى النتيجة على ماهى عليه وهى

دكتور جمال 3

حمادو .......3

داوداو ........2

سويل إيتر ...1

قلب مصر1

ابن البلد 1

محمد حسين 1

روفيدا 1  

تحياتى

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> السلام عليكم 
> 
> للاسف لم يفز معنا اى رد فى القاعة بالأمس ولذا تبقى النتيجة على ماهى عليه وهى
> 
> دكتور جمال 3
> 
> حمادو .......3
> 
> داوداو ........2
> ...


 :f2: عزيزتى جيهان
أكيد فى الكنترول  سقط اسم طائر الشرق  4 نقاط  مع إضافة 3 نقاط هدية من دكتور جمال  
لإنشغالى الشديد فى القاعة العامة فى موضوع  * آلة الزمن وشطحاتى عبر الزمن اللى فات واللى جاى


* :36 17 1:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> عزيزتى جيهان
> أكيد فى الكنترول  سقط اسم طائر الشرق  4 نقاط  مع إضافة 3 نقاط هدية من دكتور جمال  
> لإنشغالى الشديد فى القاعة العامة فى موضوع  * آلة الزمن وشطحاتى عبر الزمن اللى فات واللى جاى
> 
> 
> *


اه فعلا انا ما اخدتش بالى انا اسفة يا دكتور  :Poster Oops: طائر الشرف فعلا له 4 نقاط وهو صاحب المركز الاول لغاية دلوقتى
متشكرة اوى يا دكتور على التنويه  :36 15 5:

----------


## طائر الشرق

*ايه دا

انا اتشوهت خالص فى الموضوع دا
*

----------


## طائر الشرق

*فينك يا حمادو*

----------


## اليمامة

> *ايه دا
> 
> انا اتشوهت خالص فى الموضوع دا
> *


ولا تشويه ولا حاجة يا هيثم..دى عمليات تجميل وتعديل محترمة كمان..
ومبروك يا سيدى فوز ردك كأفضل رد من موضوع إيهاب أحمد "إزلال شعب وهدم وطن"..
الرد كان جيد جداً..وبتتصف ردودك فعلاً يا هيثم بالمصداقية والواقعية فبتعطى التأثير المطلوب..مبروك




> السلام عليكم
> 
> ازيك يا ايهاب وكل عام وانت طيب وانا بالصحة والسلامة
> عارف يا ايهاب
> 
> من سنتين تلاتة كدا طلع موضوع البذور الام للقطن طويل التيلة اللى كان المفروض ان مصر منفردة بيه على مستوى العالم و ما يعرفش الفرق بين بين القطن طويل التيلة والقطن رخيص التيلة غير اللىبيشتغلوا فى الملابس زي حلاتى كدا  ,فرق الجودة وقيمة الملبس اللى اتصنع من الاتنين , المهم اكتشفوا ان الحرامى النصاب الخاين  وزير الزراعة القديم يوسف والى باع البذور للصهاينة وجابلنا بذور زبالة هزيلة ما تنفعش حتى يتصنع منها قطن للمستشفيات العامة ,المهم ان بعد الاكتشاف دا لقينا سر تدهور صناعة الملابس فى مصراللى حاولنا نعرف سببه من زمان اوى , وعرفنا ان القطن اللى كان بيدينا نسيج محترم بقى بيدينا نسيج متبهدل  ما ينفعش غير اننا نعمله شرابات  وكل دا عشان وزير الزراعة.
> ولما لقيتك بتقول الكارثة دى لقيتك برضه بتتكلم عن حاجة كارثية تخص وزير الزراعة والغريبة انه هو هو نفس وزير الزراعة اللى عمل كارثة القطن دى وانه هو هو نفس الوزير اللى عمل كارثة المبيدات المسرطنة وانه هو هو نفس  الوزير اللى عمل مصيبة تسقيع اراضى الاستصلاح بمشاركة اخوانه الخونة.
> عارف يا ايهاب المشكلة مش فى ان البذور حلوة ولا وحشة ولا حتى سوبر المشكلة فى ان سيادة الفوازير اللى طلع نظارة الزراعة دا بقاله ست سنين لغاية لدوقتى مش لاقى حد يحاسبه على الكوارث دى اللى لو حصلت فى بلد تانية هاياخد اعدام على كل مصيبة منها دا غير المصايب اللى الجهاز المركزى للمحاسبات ماطلعهاش ولا اللى مركز البحوث الزراعية ما بينهاش.
> عارف احنا مصيبتنا الكبرى اننا عمرنا ما هنكون بلد تطوره او نهضته نهضة صناعية او نهضة تكنولوجية او نهضة طبية مثلا او نهضة علمية لان احنا بيئتنا المصرية  بتقولنا كدا, ودا مش عيب فينا  ابدا بالعكس احنا بيئتنا بيئة زراعية ومن يومها بيئة زراعية ولمعنا بالبيئة الزراعية ونهضنا فى عصور نهضتنا بالبيئة الزراعية ودا لما حصل أثر بالايجاب على باقى النواحى ودا نفس اللى اسبانيا فيه دلوقتى الدولة الغنية جدا فى اوروبا واللى هى برضه دولة زراعية  وهى الدولة اللى لقت نفسها فى المجال دا .
> ...


 :f2:   :f2:

----------


## اليمامة

النتيجة حتى الآن

طائر الشرق 5

دكتور جمال 3

حمادو .......3

داوداو ........2

سويل إيتر ...1

قلب مصر1

ابن البلد 1

محمد حسين 1

روفيدا 1

تحياتى

 :f2:

----------


## اليمامة

*إخوانى الأعزاء رواد قاعة المناقشات
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
وأخيراً نحط الرحال..
ويحين موعد الإعلان عن الفائزين فى مسابقة أحسن رد لقاعة المناقشات..والحقيقة وجدنا أنه من الأفضل أن نكتفى بهذا القدر من المنافسة لإنشغالنا جميعاً هذه الأيام فى التعبد والنهل بقدر المستطاع من الزاد الإيمانى لهذه الأيام المباركة..
وأتوجه بالشكر لكل من ساهم معنا ولو بكلمة واحدة فى إثراء القاعة خلال الشهر الفضيل ..ونعلم منذ البداية محدودية المداخلات وحجم النشاط فى القاعة خلال شهر رمضان لطبيعة الشهر نفسه ومع ذلك كانت هناك مداخلات رائعة أحسبها قوية ومؤثرة جاءت فى بعض الموضوعات مثل موضوع "دراما واقعية رمضانية " وموضوع "لو انت موش قادر تمنع الدروس الخصوصية..طب قاعد تعمل إيه" وكذلك موضوع "كل وهانطفحهولك انت وأهلك " وأخيراً موضوع "ليس دفاعاً عن حسن البنا"..
فكل الشكر والتقدير لكم جميعاً..على أمل أن نستمر إن شاء الله فى مسيرتنا لإثراء القاعة بموضوعاتكم المفيدة وآرائكم التى إشتقت إليها ولأن أرى وفرة الموضوعات والردود والمناقشات الحامية الوطيس..
كل عام وأنتم بألف خير..
وكما وعدناكم فى صدر المسابقة أن أول ثلاث مشاركين حاصلين على أعلى نقاط هم من سنتوجهم الفائزين معنا فى المسابقة والمستحقين للجوائز التى نوهنا عنها..
وقبل أن أعلن عنهم لابد ألا أغفل ردة الفعل الطيبة التى فاجئنى بها الدكتور جمال الشربينى اليوم عندما تبرع بنقاطه الثلاث للأخ الفاضل طائر الشرق عن طيب خاطر وقال "والله العظيم نعم أتبرع بنقاطى الثلاث لهيثم "..
وكذلك ردة الفعل الجميلة عندما قال هيثم أنه لم يكن يعنى الفوز من أجل جائزة أو غيرها وإنما كانت مشاركته ومداخلاته محبة على هيئة مشاكسة شقية للدكتور جمال الذى أسعدنا لاشك هذا الشهر بمداخلاته التى اتسمت بقدر كبير من الوعى والتميز..
كل الشكر لكم جميعاً ولروحكم الطيبة التى انسجمت معها أنا شخصياً خلال هذا الشهر الكريم..
والآن تعالول على منصة الفوز لنشهد مراسم التتويج الجميلة...هههههههه

الفائز الأول كان طائر الشرق واستحق الوسام الدهبى عن أفضل رد رمضانى لقاعة المناقشات



اتفضل يا هيثم مع خالص الشكر لمداخلاتك الثرية التى كانت تفتح آفاق أرحب للنقاش....مبروك..



الفائز الثانى والثالث لهم نفس عدد النقاط ووقعت فى حيرة من سيأخذ الوسام الفضى ومن سيكون البرونزى من نصيبه!!
ووجدت أنها لن تفرق كثيراً بل لا يوجد فارق تقريباً ...

وكان الوسام الفضى من نصيب الدكتور جمال بحكم تواجده المستمر فى القاعة وعطاءه لها الذى بلا حدود ..يعنى بحكم الأقدمية..مبروك يا دكتور جمال..





والوسام البرونزى للأخ الفضل / حمادو..



ودى لفتة بسيطة يا حمادو أتمنى أنها تعجبك..وشكراً لمداخلاتك التى كانت على قدر عال من الأهمية والثقافة..مبروك..




أخوانى وأخواتى الأعزاء..
لن يفوتنى أن أتوجه بأسمى آيات الشكر والتقدير لكل من الفضلاء والفضليات ممن شاركوا معنا بمداخلات رائعة ساهمت فى إثراء المسابقة وتنوعها ..وهم..

أختى الغالية داوداو 
أختى الغالية قلب مصر
أختى الغالية روفيدا
أخى الفاضل ابن البلد
أخى الفاضل سويا إيتر
أخى الفاضل محمد حسين


سعدت معكم..وبكم..

أرجو أن تكونوا قد قضيتم معنا وقتاً سعيداً ولو قليلاً..
وعقبال المسابقة القادمة إن شاء الله ونحن معاً متجمعين على الخير والحب ..

ونحية خاصة لأختى الغالية / إيمان ..أخت ضابط شرطة  على تصميماتها الرقيقة للأوسمة وروحها المتعاونة لأقصى درجة بعد أن أرهقتها معى فى التصميمات والمراجعات..ههههههه
ميرسى ليكى جداً يا إيمان وتسلم إيدك وخلاص الأوسمة خلصت..ممكن تصممى أحلى وسام فى الدنيا وتهديه لنفسك..

أترككم فى رعاية الله وأمنه 
مع خالص تحياتى وتقديرى..


أسرة قاعة المناقشات
كل الأعضاء أولاً "تمام كدا يا دكتور جمال..هههههه"
ثم
أحمد ناصر
عز الدين
جيهان محمد على 
اليمامة
*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

ألف ألف مبروك للفائزين بأوسمة الردود المتميزة عن قاعة المناقشات خلال شهر رمضان المبارك
 :36 4 20: 
وكل الشكر لأختى الغالية ندى  :f: على متابعتها ومجهودها طوال الشهر الكريم ومحاولاتها المستمرة لتنشيط القاعة وإثرائها
ولكم إخوتى الأعزاء مرتادى وعشاق قاعة المناقشات كل الود والتقدير مع وعد بإستئناف نشاطنا  :36 1 37: بعد هذه الايام المباركة وإنتهاءالأعياد كل عام وأنتم جميعا بألف خير
 :f2:

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> *
> اتفضل يا هيثم مع خالص الشكر لمداخلاتك الثرية التى كانت تفتح آفاق أرحب للنقاش....مبروك..
> 
> 
> 
> الفائز الثانى والثالث لهم نفس عدد النقاط ووقعت فى حيرة من سيأخذ الوسام الفضى ومن سيكون البرونزى من نصيبه!!
> ووجدت أنها لن تفرق كثيراً بل لا يوجد فارق تقريباً ...
> 
> وكان الوسام الفضى من نصيب الدكتور جمال بحكم تواجده المستمر فى القاعة وعطاءه لها الذى بلا حدود ..يعنى بحكم الأقدمية..مبروك يا دكتور جمال..
> ...


*مبروك للفائزين جميعا بما فيهم العبد لله "فياجرا" القاعات النايمة !

والموضوع مش أقدمية الموضوع أسبقية فى الحروف الأبجدية "ج" قبل "ح" أليس كذلك ؟! إذن حمادو هو الثانى مكرر وليس الثالث فى الترتيب* *أليس كذلك ؟!* 







> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ونحية خاصة لأختى الغالية / إيمان ..أخت ضابط شرطة  على تصميماتها الرقيقة للأوسمة وروحها المتعاونة لأقصى درجة بعد أن أرهقتها معى فى التصميمات والمراجعات..ههههههه
> ميرسى ليكى جداً يا إيمان وتسلم إيدك وخلاص الأوسمة خلصت..ممكن تصممى أحلى وسام*



*شكراً لأختى الغالية / إيمان ..أخت ضابط شرطة*  على التصميمات الرائعة ولكن بحكم العادة الحلو مكملشى ويا سلام لو كل ميدالية عليه أسم الفائز حاجه كده تفرح الأولاد 





> *
> 
> أسرة قاعة المناقشات
> كل الأعضاء أولاً "تمام كدا يا دكتور جمال..هههههه"
> ثم
> أحمد ناصر
> عز الدين
> جيهان محمد على 
> اليمامة
> *



*
100% مفيش أحسن من كده !




*** :5 2 108:

----------


## اليمامة

> *مبروك للفائزين جميعا بما فيهم العبد لله "فياجرا" القاعات النايمة !
> 
> والموضوع مش أقدمية الموضوع أسبقية فى الحروف الأبجدية "ج" قبل "ح" أليس كذلك ؟! إذن حمادو هو الثانى مكرر وليس الثالث فى الترتيب* *أليس كذلك ؟!* 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


تمام يا دكتور جمال
حمادو الثانى مكرر
آسفة لأن الأوسمة كانت اتصممت وماكنتش بالطبع متوقعة النتيجة مكررة هحاول أعدلها مع إيمان وكمان بإرفاق الإسم
تحياتى وتقديرى  :f2:

----------


## حمادو

*معلش بأه يا دكتور جمال فاتت عليك دي...أنا ثانى وحضرتك فى كل الأحوال ثانى مكركر

ليه بأه؟ اسألنى علشان اجاوبك

ماشى طالما سألتنى يبقى واجب عليا أجاوبك 

لو هاناخد بالحرف الأول من الأسماء يبقى حضرتك جمال وأنا أحمد....حرف الألف يسبق ياباشا وياكل الحلاوة...صح؟

طيييييييييب لو هاناخد بأه بالاسماء المستعارة يبقى حضرتك دكتور وانا حمادو...وحرف الحاء يكسب يا معلم وياكل الجائزة...
بس سيبك أنت...مافيش أحسن من فرحة الواحد بالمكسب بالمركز الثانى...حاجة كده تجيب الفخر.



دكتور جمال...أوعى تزعل منى, انت عارف انى بحب أنكش فيك من زمان, وأن كل جوائز المنتدى ماتكفيش مجهودك.

..........................

الأخت الكريمة جيهان محمد على...
مبروك يا أفندم على الإشراف ومعذرة انى باركت لك متأخر...بس حقيقي أشفقت عليكي لما عرفت أنك من أسرة المناقشات...ربنا يعينكم عليها 

..........................

الأخت الكريمة ندى...
الشرف لى طبعا إنى شاركت معاكم فى رمضان, والشكر كل الشكر ليكي ولاسرة المناقشات على تنظيم المسابقة وعلى التفاعل الجميل فى القاعة. والجائزة الحقيقية فى المسابقة هى وجودنا كلنا فى هذا الشهر الفضيل...مش بيقولوا عليه فضيل برضه؟


بس دا مايمنعش إنى أطالب بكارت الشحن بتاعى 


.........................

للجميع...خالص التحية
*

----------


## طائر الشرق

> *
> 
> الأخت الكريمة جيهان محمد على...
> مبروك يا أفندم على الإشراف ومعذرة انى باركت لك متأخر...بس حقيقي أشفقت عليكي لما عرفت أنك من أسرة المناقشات...ربنا يعينكم عليها 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


معلش يعنى انا وقفتنى الحتة دى يا بتاع التهنئة المتأخرة انت

عاوز اقلك يا عمى انى لما اشتركت فى المنتدى كانت استاذة جيهان مشرفة هنا وتيجى تقولى متاخرة

صحى النوم يا لينك :: 

اللى زيك انقرضوا يا ابنى من زمان ::

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

:36 1 42: 
أنا اللى جبتو لنفسى 
 :36 1 42: 
أنا اللى جبتو لنفسى
ياريتنى كنت سبتو فى المركز الثالث
يعنى كان لازم أتفلسف
وأطالب بمركز ثانى مكرر
أهو أنا اللى بقيت فى التانى مكرر
 :36 11 7:

----------


## اليمامة

الأوسمة بعد التعديل يا دكتور جمال..
والاسم بيتبدل مع عبارة "أفضل رد..."
يارب يعجبكوك..
وكل الشكر لإيمان أخت ضابط شرطة  :f: 







تحياتى...

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> *
> 
> 
> ..........................
> 
> الأخت الكريمة جيهان محمد على...
> مبروك يا أفندم على الإشراف ومعذرة انى باركت لك متأخر...بس حقيقي أشفقت عليكي لما عرفت أنك من أسرة المناقشات...ربنا يعينكم عليها 
> 
> ..........................
> ...


الله يبارك فيك يا حمادو ومايهمكش من المواعيد الحقيقة هى مهمة مش سهلة وانت مجرب وعارف هههههههه
عموما اشكرك جدا وكل سنة وانت طيب وعيد سعيد عليك يارب 
تحياتى

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> الأوسمة بعد التعديل يا دكتور جمال..
> والاسم بيتبدل مع عبارة "أفضل رد..."
> يارب يعجبكوك..
> وكل الشكر لإيمان أخت ضابط شرطة 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 :f2: _إييه الحلاوة ديت عزيزتى المصممة والفنانة إيمان (أخت ضابط شرطة) وشفتى أهمية دور المستشار الفنى فى تطوير وتحسين المنتج الفنى وعيد فطر سعيد بإذن الله سبحانه وتعالى.._

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*ياااه كانت أيام وراحت لسبيلها 
...ياتري راحت في طريق إتجاه واحد؟! 
**..**ولا راحت في طريق إتجاهين ؟!
....وعجبي!*

----------

